# Anfängertrails Nähe Darmstadt



## Armani42 (3. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ich wohne in Darmstadt und wollte mal fragen, ob Ihr wisst, wo es Anfänger Trails rund um Darmstadt/Frankfurt am Main gibt?
Also sprich Trails, wo man auch mal kleine Sprünge hat zum Üben etc, weil ich habe erst mit dem Mountainbike Fahren angefangen
und möchte nicht gleich mit sehr hohen Sprüngen beginnen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Celluid (15. Juni 2020)

Also wenn dir eine knappe Stunde Anfahrt nicht zu weit ist kann ich dir den Flowtrail Bad Orb enpfehlen. Der ist Einsteigerfreundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix2772 (25. September 2020)

Für den Anfang kannst du mal in Darmstadt am Böllenfalltor vorbeischauen. Da ist so ein kleiner Berg da gibt es ein paar kleinere Sprünge und kurze trails. Die fangen oben bei dem Spielplatz an und enden unten an dem Restaurant


----------

